# Fork lift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Toyota 5000 lb Forklift
170” three stage mast 
side shift 
runs good
4500.00
Scott 
513-479-0451


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you have Polaroids of it?


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you have Polaroids of it?


In an hour or so . Paint is fair. Came from a company that makes paint


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

interested. love to see photos. thanks


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

New drive tires


----------

